# Nice saugeye at saltfork



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Fished saltfork yesterday got a 18 incher aro und 4pm on vibe. When it got dark I started to throw a jerk bait and about 20 minutes later hooked one and it weighed 8 pound 14 oz biggest one ive ever caught . im on my way back to the lake now


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

pics??????


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! How long would that be?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the picture set is my avatar pic I haven't quite figured out how to put a picture on a post yet. The fish was 27 in long


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

click the "paper clip" (attachment) icon above the message box you type in when creating or responding in a thread. you can then browse the folders and files on your computer or will also have an option to paste the url if the image is hosted on a web page.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice fish! Now tell us about the safe??


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone tried to break into it with a sledge hammer. Good news they couldnt get into it but they smashed it up so bad we had to use the torches to get back in it


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that it saved your stuff. Did you check about getting a new door? I don't know if they have a system for repairs or not.


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

nice fish thats got to be a new record i think the record is 26 and if not deffentaly fish ohio thats fit for the wall. what did u catch him on and i catch mine in the ohio river on jigs.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

M-m-m-m-m ONSTER fish! nice catch.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hey Leach, hows come when me and you go to salt fork all we do is freeze our ass? Next time show me the secret spot where there are 8lb eyes!


----------

